# floor for clam type shack



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has made a floor or boughten a floor for a fold over type ice shack? I was thinking a sheet of green treat plywood would do. Does anyone know of a better idea or seen a floor from a differant shack be used in a fold over?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought a flip over to be quick and portable when a guy starts adding extra stuff like that it takes the whole point of a flip over house away


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Want the floor for when I take my 5 year old son. It would be easier for him to walk on a floor and keep his feet warmer and off the ice.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

A piece of carpet cut to size would work well in frozen conditions. It would keep your son dry and warm and be easy to store and transport.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

MOB said:


> A piece of carpet cut to size would work well in frozen conditions. It would keep your son dry and warm and be easy to store and transport.


Yep, that's what I use, peice of old carpet with a rubber backing, or an old rug or door mat. Just something for when the ice gets slick.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Rubber floor mats do best of all, they do not absorb water and freeze up.

A couple chunks of rubber bed liner also does well. Try to match the size to the sled, makes storage and transport a snap and helps to protect gear from bouncing when towing long distances.

Real rubber is best, not PVC or synthetics, because they freeze up stiffen and crack in the cold.

Carpet just gets wet and turns into cold concrete or leaks in the rig once it melts on the way home.


----------

